# Silverfish



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

My wife is the typical girly girly, she hates anything that moves that isn't a dog/cat/rabbit/squirrel etc. Last week i killed a silverfish in the master bathroom and i didn't tell her about it, fast forward to tonight and we were in the garge and there was a GIGANTIC silverfish on the wall, i proceed to kill it with some spray, after my wife took off and went inside i had goosebump all over! Damn i can gut a deer that my buddy too a gut shot on (jackA**) and not flinch, but a little insect makes my skin crawl........

So I guess my question is,"Have any of you gotten rid of them in your home? If so what did you use?" I know they like moistue, wall paper, starches, glues, etc etc etc. I've done everything i can........... Thanks all, Jay


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You sure it was a silverfish? They really aren't that big. Kind of long but real real skinny............

Moved into an apt one time about 30 years ago and the place was loaded with them, didn't notice them till after we moved all our stuff in. Moved out 2 days later after calling the health dept.....they already knew about them.....seems other tenants also had complained yet the landlord never told me......

Now I'm bombarded with stink bugs. Stupid cedar sided house is like a magnet for them..............:rant:


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i have them in my house, as does my mother. i don't have many but every now and then i find one and kill it. i haven't found a way to get rid of em yet, but if i go on vacation this summer, i may just bug bomb my house in an attempt.


----------

